

Ask HN: Is YC still funding teams with no idea? - zekenie

The announcement of funding teams without an idea made it seem temporary. Is it?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;noidea.html
======
mraj
Wait! I am applying this Winter batch in Y and 'No Idea' and 'Idea' pages are
the same? So, how Paul will judge which one is what?

